# What do you think of taylor guitars.



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I will first say taylor for the price points offer a great product probably one of the best on the market. I will state i owned a taylor 114e







. I stupidly traded the old goya and yamaha fg375s for it. Well why you ask.?Well because i wanted a taylor . I never bonded with it there was just something missing. Quality wise it was a great player but just something was missing . I have tried the a few gs minis ,baby taylor 214ce,314ce ,410e,814ce deluxe .i love the old 15 year old 410e. But something is still weird feeling. The other night i played buddies 814ce deluxe and then noticed i really didn't like it.
I realised i dont like taylor necks and i hate their pickup system . I actually was half what thinking of getting myself one but i spot a guitar that was just beautiful. I couldn't keep my eyes off it. The solid spruce top and flamed maple back and sides. So i tested both out and i was about to grab the mini taylor ,it was a koa i think ? I really liked the small body but when i plugged it in this maple guitar blew it away with the electronics. So i ended up with my seagull




























. I will admit i discovered stuff i don't like about the seagull during the two years i have had it but not big enough to sell. The biggest thing is the neck is wide and i never got use to it but it sounds too good to let go. So what do you think of taylors .

Ps my friend thinks im crazy for liking martin more than taylor . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have 3 standard series Martins that I really like but if I was to mess around with a Taylor guitar for a bit I’m pretty sure I could get something going with it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

There is a 618e (maple/Sitka) at the 12th Fret. I’ve played it several times and it is impressive, but I can’t buy it. Well, I could, but I’d have to sell something. It might still be there next time I go...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I like the company. I like their policy of using sustainable wood. I haven’t played a Taylor guitar that I didn’t like. I really like my GS-Mini. It is the perfect grab and go, no matter where, guitar for me. That said I don’t think I’d ever go out shopping looking for a higher end Taylor. For the higher end guitars I’m sold on the Larrivee L bodies and Gibson slope shouldered dreads. If I had the money I’d probably have a Gibson J45 or a Larrivee L-09 or both.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> I like the company. I like their policy of using sustainable wood. I haven’t played a Taylor guitar that I didn’t like. I really like my GS-Mini. It is the perfect grab and go, no matter where, guitar for me. That said I don’t think I’d ever go out shopping looking for a higher end Taylor. For the higher end guitars I’m sold on the Larrivee L bodies and Gibson slope shouldered dreads. If I had the money I’d probably have a Gibson J45 or a Larrivee L-09 or both.


Higher end d probably would go gibson or try a guild. This year I’m going at a mid end Martin . I’m all ready quarter way there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Something about Taylor necks that tickle my fancy.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitars are like puppies. Sit one in my lap, and I'll want to take it home. Biggest Taylor positives for me--great entry level options (Big Baby, GS Mini, Academy), consistency, and the innovative neck/body joint. Biggest negative imo--all the other kids have em.  (_And_ I just prefer Larrivee--tone, cs, value and qc.)

Edit: I always have an ear out, for an Artist Seagull. _Just_ missed a Studio. Dig your blonde.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Disclosure : I am proud owner of some Taylors (322 mahogany/black wood 2016, 412ce ES 2008, 512 1995, 510 with K&K combo 2006 and GS-5e ES 2007) and once had a 712; I also love my Larrivée L-03koa (made in Canada) and OM-9 (US) as well as Martin OOO-18 (2014), Guild F-30 Aragon and Seagull Performer to name these.
I also have some of the parlor size group : Alvarez and Gibson L.
I used to own Bouchers D and OOO.

My Taylor 510 was (foolishly if you will !) bought as my first solid wood quality guitar on my 50th birthday. I never bought a new or full price Taylor thereafter. I have now learned much about guitar sales...

Taylor company innovated much on the neck aspects of the acoustic guitar.
Bolted neck, though sounding weird is not a problem and turn out to be a plus when neck setting time comes in.
As a standard, neck is slim with 1,75 nut width. That's it, that's all !
This neck offers the most comfort for my clumsy hands.
Others would prefer bolder big C or V neck : a matter of comfort.

Body size is also a matter of comfort to me : I like my GS-5 which has an history, I love my 510 because it marks a page in my life, but I am most comfortable with GC/xx2 or GA/xx4 models.

As body size matters, I would look for wood combination to get sounds. I discovered I would find boring to play only one guitar : I so need many guitars to choose from according to my mood, repertoire and altered tunings.

I came to dislike the overtones of the 712 red cedar/rosewood though my GS is cedar/mahogany.
Higher series really cost too much and I do not like bling-bling. So I became a Taylor Mahogany 500 series man !
I never tried 600 series (maple back and sides) : Godin is making good ones at more affordable price.

All the Taylor series are apparently built with same quality standards.
I heard a new Academy that blowed me away... like the pro who tried it and was seriously considering to buy.
I had seen the new V class could get into five digits sale price : it apparently got quite lower.
After all, placing pieces of woods in a different way was it worth 20-30% price increase ?!

If you want a cutaway, it comes with Taylor's electronics, the "Expression system":
I do not like Taylor's Expression System : the original made it mandatory to produce the ES II !
If you want to take it out, you have to unbolt the neck...
While my GS-5 and 412ce both wear the original ES, the 412 sounds good while the GS sounds quite weird.

Bob Taylor made much about growing/harvesting woods around the world...

Yep ! Taylor makes quality guitar, but price may certainly be an issues (isn't it the same with Martin, Gibson, Guild and US made Larrivées ?) . I would rather go on used market or wait for sales reductions as I now do.

As you see, I love my Taylors, but life does not end there...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My opinion: they look decent, play nice, and sound ok. 

I've played a lot of them, and yet to fall in love with any.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Check out the new Sigma models coming out of China.
They might surprise you how big and bold they can sound.
Priced roughly about the same as a comparably appointed Seagull.
Alvarez is doing some good things with their lower priced models too.

On the original subject, I have two Taylors.
I have noticed that the affordable models are usually the ones my ear finds to be too bright; something Taylors are often criticized for.

My 2 series is definitely on the bright end of the spectrum but my 8 has a big, fat, round sound to it.
Every time I try one in a store I don't seem to find much reason to change that perception.
The 8s and 9s are great sounding (to me) but the lower ones can be hit or miss.
That said, the 8s and 9s are too pricey for me anymore.
I certainly would not buy any new modern Taylor if it was primarily for stage use or if I did buy one it would not be a CE model.
I'd buy a non-cut model and put my own system in it.
I loathe the Taylor Expression System; all 3 versions.
It's not the absolute worst system I ever heard but for the price of those guitars I want something wonderful, not something that is well below average to my ears.

Little side note:
It might be of interest to some folks to learn that Taylor is now officially the largest manufacturer of acoustic guitars in USA.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’m actually checking out Breedlove,Alvarez,and crafter. There is a sigma that is neat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I likely would not buy another Taylor. The only one I had was a GA-3 that I bought for $300. They play quite well, but I don't care for the tone of them generally speaking and their electronic systems are just horrible. I'll stick to my Martins and Gibsons.

W.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Taylor guitars? There is nothing wrong with them and if you like the Taylor sound there is a whole lot that is right with them. IMHO, they make the nicest looking acoustics of the major mfrs. It seems people either like the Taylor sound or they don't. I am not taken by it but it doesn't stand out to me like others do.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> My opinion: they look decent, play nice, and sound ok.
> 
> I've played a lot of them, and yet to fall in love with any.


This.

I’ve played quite a few all across the range. They play great. Excellent build quality. I have yet to find one that’s in any way inspiring, though.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Same with Gibson acoustics; I’ve never played one where I thought “I have to have that guitar.”

As for Martins. I got a 2012 D18 new in 2012 and it was the only one around at the time so pretty much go there and buy it.

But a couple of years later I played an HD35 Custom Shop that was the last of a limited run for the 12th Fret. They’d forgot they had one more of them in the basement and it was untouched from the factory. Went back the next week and bought it bcs I realized I have to get that guitar.

Same with my HD28V. Played it in Newmarket and didn’t want to spend the money but knew it was a good one. Tried a few of them in Toronto during the next two weeks and they were not as good. So realized I have to buy that guitar even though I wasn’t looking for another one - guitar was too good to let it slide by.

Fortunately I was able to get about a grand knocked of the store price for both the 35 and the 28 bcs the price of those things are out of reach today.

The only other gotta have it was a 2018 Les Paul Jr which is a telecaster killer and can cut through concrete...lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Often interesting, always at least decent, sometimes spectacular. I never met a Taylor that didn't meet the threshold qualifications of a good guitar, but I've not often been impressed as so many guitars meet or exceed those qualifications. The ones that are great are really great, if you get my meaning.

Anyway, the one that slew me was an all koa (top, back, and sides) at Elderly Music in Lansing Michigan. I could have easily walked out with it but my credit card would have taken the hit, and...no.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gabriella plays nothing but Taylors on all her videos.

Update: Here's her new one.


----------



## Fred Lambert (Dec 10, 2018)

When you say the neck is too wide. Do you mean too thick? I have had my Seagull CW FOLK AC1 ST,for about 6 years and I found the neck to be thick as my hands are quite small.
What i did was shave the neck down with a series of rasps and sand papers.
It is now the size of my Gibson or very close as far as feel goes.
I had nothing to loose as I didn't like it at first but it is now my favorite player.

You tube has some excellent videos on this.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fred Lambert said:


> *When you say the neck is too wide.* Do you mean too thick? I have had my Seagull CW FOLK AC1 ST,for about 6 years and I found the neck to be thick as my hands are quite small.
> What i did was shave the neck down with a series of rasps and sand papers.
> It is now the size of my Gibson or very close as far as feel goes.
> I had nothing to loose as I didn't like it at first but it is now my favorite player.
> ...


One very good thing about most Taylor guitars is you can order it in the neck width you prefer; 1 11/16, 1 3/4", 1 7/8". Too bad all manufacturers don't take this approach.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Fred Lambert said:


> When you say the neck is too wide. Do you mean too thick? I have had my Seagull CW FOLK AC1 ST,for about 6 years and I found the neck to be thick as my hands are quite small.
> What i did was shave the neck down with a series of rasps and sand papers.
> It is now the size of my Gibson or very close as far as feel goes.
> I had nothing to loose as I didn't like it at first but it is now my favorite player.
> ...


I like a neck i can wrap my hand fully around , 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

So does Homer ......................


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Probably hasn’t even considered stage lighting....


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

I love my GS Mini for flatpicking. So cool that they left the sound hole the same size as a full size acoustic.

I love my Martin OS-21 for fingerpicking.

Seagull is one of the best values for the money that's out there, nowaday, ime.

Just as importantly: is that a Boogie Mark IIB? That was my main amp for decades. White tolex and all! Looks like an early one.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

gitapik said:


> I love my GS Mini for flatpicking. So cool that they left the sound hole the same size as a full size acoustic.
> 
> I love my Martin OS-21 for fingerpicking.
> 
> ...


It’s a 78 mk2a 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I quite like my 414ce. It's a great performer's tool. Nice feel, nice projection, excellent build.

Having said that, I don't like it as much as my J-185, which I don't like as much as my mid-70's Yamaki.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s a 78 mk2a
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice. Looks exactly like my IIB. World class clean tones. Great amp.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice Guitars, but i find them too bright sounding.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> My opinion: they look decent, play nice, and sound ok.
> 
> I've played a lot of them, and yet to fall in love with any.


Me too. They are the PRS of acoustics to me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Me too. They are the PRS of acoustics to me.


Agree 100% - My PRS is a great tool and I perform with it often. It's well built, comfortable and pretty. The tones are very useful - but it lacks soul or inspiration like my Fenders or Gibsons.

I liken it to a Mercedes/BMW vs. Jag/MG/Triumph. The German cars are wonderfully built and very efficient performers. The British stuff will quit at the sign of a raindrop and leave oil stains on the driveway - but somehow they're alive - you give them names and you pat them on the dash if they happen to start .......................... they have souls.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> Agree 100% - My PRS is a great tool and I perform with it often. It's well built, comfortable and pretty. The tones are very useful - but it lacks soul or inspiration like my Fenders or Gibsons.
> 
> I liken it to a Mercedes/BMW vs. Jag/MG/Triumph. The German cars are wonderfully built and very efficient performers. The British stuff will quit at the sign of a raindrop and leave oil stains on the driveway - but somehow they're alive - you give them names and you pat them on the dash if they happen to start .......................... they have souls.


This says it all for Taylor for me. For performing live they are excellent guitars, especially for use with a band. They cut through. They are comfortable to play. They don't have the soul of a good Gibson, Martin, Larrivée etc. That said they are more consistent than the other brands. I wouldn't have a problem ordering a Taylor on line. I would with the other brands.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> This says it all for Taylor for me. For performing live they are excellent guitars, especially for use with a band. They cut through. They are comfortable to play. They don't have the soul of a good Gibson, Martin, Larrivée etc. That said they are more consistent than the other brands. I wouldn't have a problem ordering a Taylor on line. I would with the other brands.


Very well said Kerry. I have an 816CE Cocobolo and no shortage of other decent acoustics to compare it to. This is the guitar that always sits out on the stand at home. I like the tone, the size and the play-ability of it. I agree with what has been noted already about their electronics but it's still a stellar guitar (at home or live). I thought at one point I was going to have to offer it up as trade bait for something else and it scared me. Turns out it never happened and I haven't had to look back. For me, that was the litmus test.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> Gabriella plays nothing but Taylors on all her videos.
> 
> Update: Here's her new one.


Love me some Gabby. Been watching her for a while now. Fantastic groove and feel with a splash of elegance for good measure. Not to mentioon the arrangements.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Listening to Bob Taylor and Andy Powers talk, it's hard (for me) not to fall in love with the company and the product. Some people say they are a little too bright, but I really like the sound. I want one, and someday I'm going to have one.
It won't be an 800 or even 600 series, at my level of playing I can't justify that kind of investment. But even their 200's have a great sound at a good bang for the buck price. Nothing wrong with the GS mini's & Baby's either. They all sound great to me.


----------

